# Anti Social Chihuahua mix.



## LuckiKeyser (Jun 8, 2010)

I am in need of help. I've had my 3yr old chihuahua Keyser for about a month and a half and he is still very much anti social. He barks at strange people and dogs. I have been taking him out everyday, and when I can which is usually about 2-3 times a week. We spend about a hour or more walking in the park when there are people and dogs around. He does well sometimes, but he does not like when people approach me. He is also afraid of other dogs. I try to give positive reinforcement whenever we go out, either a friendly "good boy Keyser" or a treat. Just when I think he is progressing, he goes back into old behavior. It is becoming frustrating because I do not want to be a nuisance in my neighborhood or apartment building. He did manage to become friendly with a chihuahua in the building and he sat with her, but then someone went to pet her and he just went off. Yesterday he allowed another dog to approach him and sniff, but when the owner called the dog, Keyser went off barking... To me it's sort of a controlling behavior more then fear. What else can I do? 

I forgot to mention that he was recently attacked by another small dog that was off leash. Could this have caused to become even more fearful now?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> I forgot to mention that he was recently attacked by another small dog that was off leash? Could this have caused to become even more fearful now?


It absolutely could have contributed to it.

It's time to take things back a step. Keep even further away from strange dogs, carry more high-value treats, and continue doing what you're doing. You need to make him see that other dogs = getting something good or yummy.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

That doesn't mean that a Chi should behave that way though. I would agree with MissMutt on this one, just take it back a step. Start out with small things and repeat them until you can get the reaction you want, once you are completely done with that step move it up a bit. It is going to take time, just don't expect him to excel too fast, it sounds like you know what to do, just set him up for success. 

By this I mean don't give him the chance to fail. Example if he barks at people when they approach you, start off in your home where it is a controlled safe place. Have a friend approach and ignore said barking behavior until he stops than immediate treat. As i'm sure you know this will show him it is better to be quite than to bark, also if he keeps staying quiet give another treat just to enforce the behavior. Things along this line with be baby steps to what your looking for =) I hope this helps!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> Sounds like typical Chihuahua behavior to me, honestly.


Doesn't mean you can't/shouldn't work on it..


----------



## kika15 (May 24, 2010)

Mochie is also afraid of other dogs (but loves people) because she too was attacked by another off leash dog. Now Mochie runs away and hides whenever a dog comes up to her. Our trainer recommended that we go and find a small, calm dog that would allow Mochie to make the first move in greeting. Luckily we met a dog last night and were able to finally try what the trainer recommended. We had Mochie and the other dog start off at a distance and whenever Mochie would make a move towards the other dog I would give her a treat. I never forced or pulled her towards the dog. I just took it one small step at a time by decreasing the distance. If it got too much for her, I took it a step back. We got to a point where I was able to sit next to the dog and Mochie could come up and sniff the other dog. 
Also with when we see other dogs from a distance, and she shows interest, I'll give her a treat so that she associates other dogs = treats.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

kika15 said:


> Mochie is also afraid of other dogs (but loves people) because she too was attacked by another off leash dog. Now Mochie runs away and hides whenever a dog comes up to her. Our trainer recommended that we go and find a small, calm dog that would allow Mochie to make the first move in greeting. Luckily we met a dog last night and were able to finally try what the trainer recommended. We had Mochie and the other dog start off at a distance and whenever Mochie would make a move towards the other dog I would give her a treat. I never forced or pulled her towards the dog. I just took it one small step at a time by decreasing the distance. If it got too much for her, I took it a step back. We got to a point where I was able to sit next to the dog and Mochie could come up and sniff the other dog.
> Also with when we see other dogs from a distance, and she shows interest, I'll give her a treat so that she associates other dogs = treats.


Excellent work!!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

kika15 said:


> Mochie is also afraid of other dogs (but loves people) because she too was attacked by another off leash dog. Now Mochie runs away and hides whenever a dog comes up to her. Our trainer recommended that we go and find a small, calm dog that would allow Mochie to make the first move in greeting. Luckily we met a dog last night and were able to finally try what the trainer recommended. We had Mochie and the other dog start off at a distance and whenever Mochie would make a move towards the other dog I would give her a treat. I never forced or pulled her towards the dog. I just took it one small step at a time by decreasing the distance. If it got too much for her, I took it a step back. We got to a point where I was able to sit next to the dog and Mochie could come up and sniff the other dog.
> Also with when we see other dogs from a distance, and she shows interest, I'll give her a treat so that she associates other dogs = treats.


*two thumbs up* sounds like you know what your doing =D


----------



## LuckiKeyser (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish I knew what happened to Keyser before he came into my home. All the shelter told me was that he was surrendered by his previous owner, 3 days before I adopted him. I suspect, he had the same issues and they couldn't deal with it. I would hate to give up on him. He can be very sweet, but at times he's like a different dog. After a lot of training he knows that he cannot bark when people ring the door bell and he's been very good with that. He stays back and peeks and doesn't bark. But yesterday, he reverted back to day 1 behavior, it was as if I just bought him home. He was barking when people past in front of the door, when they would ring the door bell, when my husband came home. It was nuts, then the barking didn't stop there, when we went to bed the barking began again. I put him his "room" which is really a crate at 11pm, and he kept barking and growling. Not sure if it was at me or if he was just trying to intimidate me into letting him out. I didin't let him out until about 1pm because I was worried that maybe he had a upset stomach. So I let him out, go into my room and he starts barking, I come out and he's soiled on the floor. This makes me think he did have a upset stomach. Convinced he would go to bed, he doesn't he just watches me instead. I did not get any sleep until about 4pm this morning. I am at a lost as to what is causing him to misbehave and I don't know what I should be doing. He had exercise, took him out three times. Is he just trying us? Today he is being sweet again and wanting to please my husband and myself, but now my husband says that the negative is piling up and wants to send Keyser("my dog")back to the shelter and just purchase a puppy who doesn't have a troubled past.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LuckiKeyser said:


> I wish I knew what happened to Keyser before he came into my home. All the shelter told me was that he was surrendered by his previous owner, 3 days before I adopted him. I suspect, he had the same issues and they couldn't deal with it. I would hate to give up on him. He can be very sweet, but at times he's like a different dog. After a lot of training he knows that he cannot bark when people ring the door bell and he's been very good with that. He stays back and peeks and doesn't bark. But yesterday, he reverted back to day 1 behavior, it was as if I just bought him home. He was barking when people past in front of the door, when they would ring the door bell, when my husband came home. It was nuts, then the barking didn't stop there, when we went to bed the barking began again. I put him his "room" which is really a crate at 11pm, and he kept barking and growling. Not sure if it was at me or if he was just trying to intimidate me into letting him out. I didin't let him out until about 1pm because I was worried that maybe he had a upset stomach. So I let him out, go into my room and he starts barking, I come out and he's soiled on the floor. This makes me think he did have a upset stomach. Convinced he would go to bed, he doesn't he just watches me instead. I did not get any sleep until about 4pm this morning. I am at a lost as to what is causing him to misbehave and I don't know what I should be doing. He had exercise, took him out three times. Is he just trying us? Today he is being sweet again and wanting to please my husband and myself, but now my husband says that the negative is piling up and wants to send Keyser("my dog")back to the shelter and just purchase a puppy who doesn't have a troubled past.


Your issues sound relatively mild, so I really think you have no reason to bring this dog back to the shelter. Think about it - you might have a few problems, but you had success with the door issue (just need to keep at it), he sounds like he's pretty well housetrained, he's not biting or being aggressive, etc. Don't give up on him yet.

Dogs regress in their training. It happens. It means you need to go back to square one and start again.

You mentioned exercise - how long are you walking him? A tired dog is a happy dog and will be less apt to get in to trouble. Also, he needs mental stimulation as well - try chew sticks, stuffed Kongs, treat dispensing toys (you can feed him his meals out of these), etc. Do strict NILIF with him.

If he barks at you, walk away and do not return until he is quiet. Believe me, he'll get the idea soon.

He sounds like he's confused and maybe a little bit bored and still needs some more time to adjust.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Also, don't be afraid to correct him for unacceptable behavior. The correction does not have to be harsh, infact under the circumstances it should not be. But firm voice correction or appropriate (for the individual dog and the transgression) leash correction would be appropriate.

I think it's just as important for a dog to know when it does something wrong as when it does it right (we are the same way). But, if you set the dog up to succeed as already suggested, the rewards whould far out weigh correction. And this is as it should be.


----------

